# Twyford Abbey - London - June 2013



## MrDan (Jun 9, 2013)

Twyford Abbey
June 2013



UE-OMJ mentioned this place to me early this year, I looked it up and saw it had been described as treacherous, perilous and quite plainly, a 
death trap. I did a recce shortly after and found no obvious way in, just a battle with nettles and brambles.
This week I headed back with 2 non-forum urbexers and, with the aid of a granny trolley we found, we trekked through what can only be described as a 
forest of brambles.

I can not stress how dangerous this place is, this place has been derelict for roughly 25 years! Normally I'd say take care, but with this one, I'd say steer clear!

Twyford abbey never actually was an abbey, it has been derelict since the late '80's and it was originally built as a grand stately home in the 14th century with 
a small private chapel, one of the first habitable buildings in the area. In the early 16th century, parts of the house were demolished and rebuilt including the chapel.
By the 18th century, this building was transformed in to a gothic mansion complete with a moat.
In 1902, the building was purchased by a 
group of Roman Catholics who made it in to a nursing home, during the 20th century the building was extended and enlarged several times, something that 
is obvious from the external shots at the end of this report.


The building was absolutely magnificent from the outside.
































The place was reasonable well sealed, with even the drainpipes cut to stop us climbing. The only way we found in, was on the second floor, and led to this room:






This is when I realised that maybe it was stupidity rather than bravery was going to take me in to see if curiosity would kill the cat. After clambering 
through the hole, we continued to wall hug and side step to the door.
















Are you starting to see a pattern yet?














































We stumbled across the chapel area, which I didn't even know was going to be here, so that was a really nice surprise.

















During part of our explore here, we were on the ground floor, in darkness with all the windows boarded up and were hearing doors banging, and we 
could see a light flickering at the end of the corridor. Obviously when we left we laughed about this, but at the time we were pretty creeped!
We found a room where someone was/is living, I'm not going to post the photos of the room, but I came across a crowbar and a hammer which made 
me want to leave that area of the building sharpish.






An x-ray of a shoulder from 2009??











And... on to the roof!





















Yes, that is Wembley stadium you can see in the last photo! We spent a long while here, and still feel like we haven't covered half of it, the place 
is large, with lots of hidden surprises. Mostly the type of surprise that will end up getting you in hospital!



​


----------



## UE-OMJ (Jun 9, 2013)

Shame about the condition inside, but well worth it for the externals and the roof shots! Nice one.


----------



## Stealthstar79 (Jun 9, 2013)

Blimey it does look deadly in there!
Cracking building and some interesting bits left behind.
Scary about the lodger!
Thanks for sharing...


----------



## MrDan (Jun 9, 2013)

Part of me liked seeing a building like this that had been taken by the elements before vandals and arsonists. 
Yes parts of it have been vandalised, but that's not the reason it's fudged!

Yeah, I can't work out the story behind the x-rays either, there were several sheets of x-rays. All of this one person's shoulder.


----------



## sweet pea (Jun 9, 2013)

im glad i never got an invite here!


----------



## perjury saint (Jun 9, 2013)

*Death trap? Treacherous? Sounds like my sort of place!! Good work fella!! *


----------



## Sshhhh... (Jun 9, 2013)

Bloody hell that is in a bad state. That pic cracked me up with the two flimsy pieces of wood holding the ceiling up. Looks fantastic from the outside though. Bit creepy about the resident, would freak me out a bit. Great, interesting report


----------



## Catmandoo (Jun 9, 2013)

Wow, what a wreck! Great effort!


----------



## shot_in_the_dark (Jun 10, 2013)

death trap sounds about right! great report though with some real nice pics. good work


----------



## flyboys90 (Jun 10, 2013)

Very dodgy!great photos thanks for sharing.


----------



## djrich (Jun 10, 2013)

Yep looks a tad dangerous, great pics!


----------



## MrDan (Jun 11, 2013)

Thanks all! It was a very enjoyable explore considering the state of it! There was lots to photograph, I'd like to revisit with a tripod to do some light painting inside.


----------

